# RIP milkshake



## prince_and_thumper (Apr 23, 2009)

I had to put my bunny milkshake to sleep. She wasn't breathing well and the vet thought she wouldn't make it. :cry1: So I had to euthanize her. I will miss her so much, she was a very shy, but lovable bunny. I wish I could write more but I can't 


Milkshake, you will be missed:cry1:


----------



## Flashy (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You did the best thing for Milkshake though, and that shows true love. Milkshake was lucky to have been loved so much.

Binky Free Milkshake.

x


----------



## anneq (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your dear Milkshake.
That must of been so difficult to make that decision, but I'm sure you didn't want her to suffer.

/hugs


----------



## prince_and_thumper (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks, and it was a difficult decision, but in the end I knew it was right. It wouldn't be fair to her to make her suffer just because I want her to live.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 23, 2009)

We are so sorry to here of Milkshakes' passing. It's never an easy trip to the Vet. I think about Commodore Stockton everyday, and it's been 4 years. But we did love the little boy a hell of a lot and it was worse seeing him suffer so much. Even when it's done out of love, it's still a hard thing to do. Hang onto to the good memories and write some more when you feel like it. We have a bunny tribute board with pictures of all our babies that aren't with us anymore. We look at the pictures and then talk about all the things they used to do as well as the bunnies we still have with us--14 at last count.


----------



## KookieKing (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry for milkshakes loss, it's tough letting your pets go like that.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Apr 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. You made a very kind, selfless decision but we know it was with heartbreaking difficulty. *hugs*


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 23, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. It is very hard to lose a lovable pet as special as rabbit!


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 24, 2009)

'm so sorry about Milkshake. It's always hard to make the decision, even when it is the right one 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your little one. Just think of it this way, Milkshake is out of pain and in a better place. I'm sorry you lost her.

Binky free at the Bridge, little one. :rainbow:


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Milkshake.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet One.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 3, 2009)

I am sorry about your loss, binky free little one.


----------

